# Stamattina con Manager



## Tebe (25 Settembre 2012)

Sveglia alle 7, sommersa da Mattia e i gatti.
Tutti addosso, come se fossi il fulcro della casa.
Due felini sulla testa, a corona. Mattia a cucchiaio dietro di me. Un altro felino abbarbicato sulle mie gambe, e un altro non di casa appiccicato alla mia pancia.
A fatica mi sono liberata. Colazione. Notizie del tg e alle 8 ricevo un sms.

_Vieni vero? Caffè._

Manager.
Mi si è fermato il cuore. 
Dio santo.
Mi sono tornati in mente i 1200 sms che mi ha mandato ieri.
A cui ho deciso di rispondere solo alle cinque del pomeriggio.
E mi aveva mandato anche tre mail che ho letto pochi minuti fa.
La prima alle otto del mattino. 
_Buongiorno splendore, oggi è..._
La seconda alle 11.
_Si dormicchia..._
Poi l'sms del primo pomeriggio. 
Poi una un altra mail alle tre. _tebe spero tutto bene. Aspetto ancora un ora e poi ti chiamo._
In un crescendo di preoccupazione in effetti.
E poi i 1200 sms.
Insomma è andato in picco proprio.

Sono arrivata da lui alle 9, mi hanno fatta passare di default, ormai non mi fermano nemmeno più ma mi accompagnano subito all' ascensore "lupi mannari" come se fossi una regina.
Una delicatezza di Man che mi fa molto piacere.
Quando le porte si sono aperte lui non era li davanti come mi sarei aspettata.
Sentivo la sua voce però.
Alta. Non urlava ma. Era alta.
Gelmy mi ha fatto un saluto distratto e il resto dell'umanità era...cristallizzato.
-Ciao Tebe!-
-Ciao Claudio, come al solito è incazzato...-
-Ha fatto trasferire Sandro e Nicola. Ecco perchè...-
-Cosa?-
-E si. E' scoppiato un merdone, ma scusa, non te ne posso parlare.-
-No certo, capisco...-
-SPLENDORE, dove sei?-

Era sulla porta. Abbronzatissimo. Ma non scuro. Sul dorato.
I capelli biondi più chiari del solito, tagliati cortissimi con un piccolo ciuffo leggermente più lungo sulla fronte. I suoi occhi chiari che brillavano. La bocca grande che rideva.
Ecco.
Ho sentito la guest star che...:festa:
Gli ho sorriso anche io.
Mi è venuto incontro. Abbracciata nel corridoio baciandomi le guance e dicendo a voce alta -Un mese che non ti vedo, allora come stai?- e subito dopo avere finito la frase, prima di staccarsi da me e farmi strada nel suo ufficio mi ha sussurrato all'orecchio -Dio mio Tebe...mmmmhhhh-

E poi. A fissarmi. Io sulla sedia dell'ospite, lui dietro la scrivania mannara.
-Sei in formissima Manager...accidenti...- e perdevo letteralmente le bave.
-Mi sono rigenerato, anche se mi hanno rovinato gli ultimi giorni di ferie.-
-Come mai?-
-Sandro e Nicola...hanno fatto una stronzata di troppo. Ma questa è stata grave. Non voglio incompetenti qui. E loro lo sono...-
Secco. Duro.
-Li hai fatti trasferire in nigeria? Iran?-
Ha sorriso - No...- ha chiamato l'altra sua assistente dicendole di non passargli nessuna telefonata e poi.
-Tebe quanto sono stato coglione ieri...proprio coglione. Io che non faccio mai sorprese.Ti ho dato per scontata vedi? Non lo farò mai più...pensa che venerdi ho avuto un attimo che volevo scriverti, darti un imput ma ho detto. No dai...se no che sorpresa è?-
Mentre parlava gli guardavo le mani abbronzate. E grandi. Con la penna stilo tra le dita.
La camicia azzurra. Niente cravatta. Jeans.
parlava e la sua voce era una carezza ma io pensavo anche.
Stupido invornito, hai rovinato tutto cazzo. Gli hai dato un impronta seria, un impronta diversa da quella a cui sono abituata io e che vivo io.
Non è la mia pelle di amante questa.
No. No. No.

E mi fa sesso. Ma sesso sesso. Porca paletta.
E mentre continuava a parlare del fatto che aveva passato il week end al pensiero di lunedi mattina..ha detto -...comunque Tebe...sbagliando si impara. Ma sai perchè non ti ho detto nulla? Pensa che stupido sul serio. L'ultima volta che ci siamo visti, quando ti ho scritto "...che ne dici se...motel?" tu mi avevi risposto. "DAVVERO?". E mentre lo leggevo ti ho vista con i tuoi occhioni. I flapflap,. il sorriso...Mi aveva colpito e rasserenato la giornata e mi piaceva l'idea di procurarti quello stesso...-
-Ok ok ok!!!- mi sono alzata morsa dalla tarantola.-Caffè?-
-Ho detto qualcosa che...-
-No, ma devo dirti io qualcosa...- il tono mi è uscito un pò secco. Più di quanto avrei voluto. Mi sentivo...adrenalinica. E sessosa. Lui era...veramente il dio Odino.
Abbronzato. I capelli chiari striati di mare. Gli occhi a rettile a scandagliare ogni mio movimento o battito di ciglia. La sua voce e
Si è alzato. Mi ha raggiunto. Mi è venuto vicino. Abbassato la testa. Fissata.
E baciata. Tanto. E l'ho baciato anche io. Cazzo che sesso.
Mmmhhhh.
Mi sono staccata sbuffando -Minchia Man io devo lasciarti, lo capisci?- Silenzio. Silenzio. Silenzio. -Scusami. Non ho fatto filtro come al solito.- ho concluso pensando che...
Invece. -Caffè ora.- ha sorriso (oh oh:unhappy 
Ma..ma...come caffè?
Nuuuuu, io devo dirti che basta. Fine. Stop. Ma che è la sopresa, e il compleanno.
E no. E la festa del papà, e la domenica pomeriggio e...
No no...dai su. Anxi. Essù (cit).
Continuo a ritenere che non sia amore da parte di lui, ma è evidente pure a me che mi vuole inglobare nella sua vita.
E non lo voglio. E' contro natura di brutto.
Contro la mia natura ovvio.
Lui nel week end ha pensato a lunedi. Alla sorpresa.
Ma no dai.
No.
Arrivati nella stanzetta ero li che mi facevo mille trip mentali, combattuta sempre tra lo zompargli addosso senza se e senza ma sempre alla Cita o assumere un atteggiamento consono al mio pensiero.
Ovvero. Mollami.
-Il cliente ha mandato una nuova specifica, l'hai vista tebe?-
Eh? Come? Quando? -No io...-
-Nulla di serio. Ti farò mandare copia e se ne sta occupando Pupillo. Tieni..-
Mi ha allungato il caffè, gli è squillato il cellulare. Ha guardato e detto -Scusami solo un secondo...-
Ha riposto. Cominciato a parlare francese. (mmmmhhhhhhhhhcazzoooooooooooo, che palle! Ma cos'è una congiunzione astrale negativa? Minchia lo devo lasciare, LASCIARE! A cuccia ormone!

	
	
		
		
	


	




)
Era la sede francese.
Ho cominciato a mischiare il caffè con il bacchettino di plastica e poi l'ho infilato in bocca succhiandolo.
Ha chiuso. Si è fatto il caffè. Mi ha sorriso di nuovo e preso il bacchettino dalla mia bocca, girandoci il suo di caffè.

TUMP!

	
	
		
		
	


	





Morale.
Non sono più riuscita ad entrare nel discorso perchè ha cominciato a parlarmi di lavoro, e altro e...


Gli ho mandato una mail adesso.
_
Man, per favore. Dobbiamo parlare. Sul serio._

Non mi ha risposto.




Vi prego vi prego vi prego, posso scopacchiarmelo ancora una volta e basta?
Dai solo una !
Dai dai dai!








flapflap


----------



## Eliade (25 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Per me puoi scopartelo quanto vuoi...
...ma t'invito a riflettere sul fatto che non sia riuscita a lasciarlo.

E mi fermi qua, altrimenti poi dici che faccio la sibilla, che gufo, ecc...ecc...ecc...ecc...


----------



## Guest (25 Settembre 2012)

Se metti una mantide religiosa al posto della scimmietta, puoi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (25 Settembre 2012)

Va bè ma chiaro che manager gli piace assai
Ma non penzo sia innamorata
E nemmeno lui

Ormone + simpatia direi

Nn ci vedo altro se no credo che saggiamente chiuderebbero
No?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2012)

cazzo Tebe... messaggi contrastanti, messaggi contrastanti. Vuoi che ti dica cosa pensa lui? Che ti stai innamorando e per questo ti tiri indietro, ma non ce la fai (vedi il messaggio contrastante che hai dato al momento topico). Probabilmente è lì che gongola, mentre VI pensa in preda alla passione, all'ammmmore maledetto ed impossibile, cime tempestose oppure tu lady e lui stalliere. In quel momento dovevi pensare ai pedalini multicolor e fare il salto della quaglia, invece hai fatto la fagiana. Immagino oggi i 2400 sms...


----------



## Carola (25 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5825 ha detto:
			
		

> cazzo Tebe... messaggi contrastanti, messaggi contrastanti. Vuoi che ti dica cosa pensa lui? Che ti stai innamorando e per questo ti tiri indietro, ma non ce la fai (vedi il messaggio contrastante che hai dato al momento topico). Probabilmente è lì che gongola, mentre VI pensa in preda alla passione, all'ammmmore maledetto ed impossibile, cime tempestose oppure tu lady e lui stalliere. In quel momento dovevi pensare ai pedalini multicolor e fare il salto della quaglia, invece hai fatto la fagiana. Immagino oggi i 2400 sms...



Se no gli dici che ti sei innamorata che vuoi vivere con lui e  vedi come scappa

Non dirgli che temi si innamori lui tebina che qsto qui è un gran furbone dammi retta
Tistai facendo  para inutili
Se vuoi chiuderla x mattina, x morale, x un altro, xchè non ti fa sesso

Ma non perchè temi si innamori x favore:diffi:


----------



## Guest (25 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:L'hai fatto davvero!:rotfl:
Che sia un'ultima volta molto splatter/gore!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5825 ha detto:
			
		

> cazzo Tebe... messaggi contrastanti, messaggi contrastanti. Vuoi che ti dica cosa pensa lui? Che ti stai innamorando e per questo ti tiri indietro, ma non ce la fai (vedi il messaggio contrastante che hai dato al momento topico). Probabilmente è lì che gongola, mentre VI pensa in preda alla passione, all'ammmmore maledetto ed impossibile, cime tempestose oppure tu lady e lui stalliere. In quel momento dovevi pensare ai pedalini multicolor e fare il salto della quaglia, invece hai fatto la fagiana. Immagino oggi i 2400 sms...



Quoto... è esattamente quello che ho pensato io...


----------



## Nameless (27 Settembre 2012)

nooo a me piace leggere di manager... dai, un ultimo incontro te lo concediamo!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2012)

Voto per un incontro......e un altro.....e un altro.....

Lui sta giocando perchè sa che gli bastano due gesti perchè la tua guest star abbia una reazione. SI  diverte, gioca sul potere che ha su di te sapendo che poi quando siete in motel il potere ce l'hai tu.....
Sta provocando e tu.........lasciati provocare



Devo imputarmi per non scrivere più sul tuo blog:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Settembre 2012)

Voto per un incontro......e un altro.....e un altro.....

Lui sta giocando perchè sa che gli bastano due gesti perchè la tua guest star abbia una reazione. SI diverte, gioca sul potere che ha su di te sapendo che poi quando siete in motel il potere ce l'hai tu.....
Sta provocando e tu.........lasciati provocare



Devo imputarmi per non scrivere più sul tuo blog:smile:


----------

